# What UV light is best?



## pnuttyg (Jan 1, 2011)

I've just planted my first El Natural tank and I am excited! I have been doing a lot of research and although I don't have anything but plants in the tank at this point I do plan on adding fish. I would like to get a UV light set up and am thinking about either an Aqua Ultraviolet (UV) Water Sterilizer or a Coralife Turbo-Twist Ultraviolet Sterilizer. Anyone have any preferences? I've set up a 45 gallon tank with basic, easy to grow plants, by the way.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have no idea which is better. But honestly, I don't think you need one on an El Natural.

--Michael


----------



## pnuttyg (Jan 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, I've been suffering from a case of "fish tank granuloma" caused by my tank. Thus the need for a UV sterilizer. Here's an article if you've not heard of it before.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1342984/


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your illness, and I wish I had good advice for you. This reply will bump the thread, so maybe someone who knows UV equipment will respond. You might also try posting in the equipment forum.

Best wishes,
Michael


----------



## pnuttyg (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks! It is healing up but it has been with me for nearly 3 months. Not fun.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd suggest just trying whichever one is in your price range, your ability to use it (inline with a canister filter or in the tank), and has the most watts.


----------



## pnuttyg (Jan 1, 2011)

I've got a canister filter and a 45 gallon tank. I am willing to spend what it takes to get one that will work. I'd really appreicate some suggestions - I've looked into the Coralife and the Aqua.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't know which is best, but remember the average life span of a UV bulb before it shifts is only 8000 hours. thats about 11 months.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

You could also just run it periodically


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I use an Aqua Ultraviolet Advantage 2000 on my 75. I've had it for quite some time and it does a good job. Annual bulb change and cleaning which is easy. The turbotwist might be difficult to clean. Supposedly the Aqua UV has the best bulb life and power.


----------



## pnuttyg (Jan 1, 2011)

Newt - thanks so much for your input! I'm liking what I read about that product.


----------

